# 2014 Rogue



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, I purchased a 2014 Rogue in Moonlight White with Almond leather last week. So far I am enjoying it, I traded my 12 Frontier.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

JB'sRogue said:


> Hello, I purchased a 2014 Rogue in Moonlight White with Almond leather last week. So far I am enjoying it, I traded my 12 Frontier.


Congratulations on your new purchase. 
Sorry to see that this being a Nissan forum and there is not even one response to you post. Kindly let me know your likes and dislikes so far, any buyer remorse or anything else you wish to add. What other vehicles you considered and why you chose this particular car. Don't forget to add pictures of your new ride if possible. Enjoy.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase.
> Sorry to see that this being a Nissan forum and there is not even one response to you post. Kindly let me know your likes and dislikes so far, any buyer remorse or anything else you wish to add. What other vehicles you considered and why you chose this particular car. Don't forget to add pictures of your new ride if possible. Enjoy.


Thanks! I havent logged on here since i posted this thread. I like everything about it so far. I have added the chrome bumper protector and just ordered the external ground lighting today for it. has plenty of power and handles surprisingly well for a SUV. I purchased it just to have something new again, i miss the truck a little bit. Here are some photos for fun:

Day 1


Day 2 - 20% Window tint on Front








Dirty 












Interior








Camera Views


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome dude. The headlight looks cool. The surround view camera will be pretty useful. I assume you got the higher trim. Enjoy!


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> Awesome dude. The headlight looks cool. The surround view camera will be pretty useful. I assume you got the higher trim. Enjoy!


Yea i got the SL trim. The camera views on standard across the board.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats JB nice vehicle.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Congrats JB nice vehicle.


thanks!

Installed these fancy LEDs last week...


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Cool. So this is aftermarket or dealer installed? These lights are not factory fitted? How much do they cost extra? Where are the bulbs fitted? Underside of car? Thanks.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> Cool. So this is aftermarket or dealer installed? These lights are not factory fitted? How much do they cost extra? Where are the bulbs fitted? Underside of car? Thanks.


These are a OEM Nissan Accessory, I purchased thru amazon. Cost was about 230 for all the parts. My dealer wanted about 500 bucks including parts and labor. I decided to installed them myself and created a DIY on another forum which has more activity than this one. They are LEDs which are mounted in the black plastic (Mud guard) which runs along the rocker panel.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome. Which is the other more active forum? I would like to join there as well.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> Awesome. Which is the other more active forum? I would like to join there as well.



its the nico club.com forum


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

*My New Rogue*

I purchased a 2014 Rogue SL with premium package. mostly city driving. I researched and test drove the Escape, CR-V and CX-5. All were fine, but overall the Rogue was my pick. I wasn't going to even consider the Rogue, research indicated bland, powerless drive. Figured I'd check it out quickly and dismiss it from contention. Boy was I suprised. I loved the look right off, thought it was the Murano at first. The look, interior and exterior was very nice and I thought it was such a shame the such a beautiful car would be no fun to drive. Well, if U own 1 U already know I was way off base in my preconceptions. I dont know what people expect in a compact suv but the Rogue is an awesomely fun car to drive. Im still breaking in the motor so I try to keep the rpm's low, but sometimes I forget and really get a thrill. Now I'm not talking formula1 here, but for what it is, I think all the negative comments on motor and cvt trans. are unreasonable. very unreasonable. I cant wait till I get it broken in so I can zing along a bit quicker. I found 4 distinct driving types. The normal- put it in drive and go, then there's the low gear, not sure about US set-up, but Canadian " GEARED" very low. Good for slow speed, bad conditions. then there is the sport mode which changes the rpm's and hold higher rpm's longer, very fun. when I get it broke in I'll be using sport mode almost exclusivly. then there is the OD,(over-drive), off button. I use this alot now.I start in normal drive and turn off OD as I climb a hill, works very well. Stops trans. from selecting highest gear so it brings you up the hill with 2000-3000 rpms. Some complain about noise of cvt, but only time I hear anything is when I'm going less than 1500 rpms. Dont mind the noise personally but the gas savings are worth it if U dont like the noise, going 115kms/h @1200rpms saves a lot of gas. The noise, btw, being a bit of a droning sound. I cant comment on reliability yet, but after 1 month I have nothing but praise for mine. Its midnight jade in colour and I wonder why I dont see more of that colour on the road but its good I guess. I'm generally the type to feel a bit of buyers remorse, considering the very strong competion in this segment, but I have absolutely none. I'm 100% thrilled. 2 things that surprised me in a good way were, the moonroof and the birdseye-view cam. Never had a moonroof or sunroof, luv the way it makes the cabin seem larger and more airy, even when the window is closed and shade open. I thought the 360 camera might be a gimmick but has turned out to be wonderful. Works very, very well. Reaffirmed the ideal of," dont believe every thing U hear", for me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good review rgp. I found your comments about engine revs interesting. By way of comparison my X Trail with 4 speed auto revs around 2200 and 2300 at 115kms, but I also note that with the locking torque converter it will hold the same revs going up hills. Nevertheless, I am sure you still get better overall gas mileage. But then again, maybe you wont once you start using sport mode full time lol. 
I know what you mean about the PanaRoof and airy cabin, ours has that as well. And I don't have the 360 camera, but I did install a back up camera, and in dash video gps bluetooth unit. Must admit, despite my original thinking having the back up view at least is very useful sometimes. Anyhow, congrats on your purchase. Hope it proves to be as reliable, useful and fun to drive as ours has been and continues to be!


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

*1st post*

Thx Q10. Ive never really posted on internet before but read lots in my research. Luv my Rogue so much I figured, might as well. May not help, being so late in model year, but I cant stop gushing. A couple of other functions that I think r new: the active tracing, where the inside wheels brake slightly on some corners and the ride control, where it smooths out the car immediately after a bump...are very nice, work excellant. I read somewhere, nissan.ca i think, that most drivers will never notice the technology working, but I sure do, and love it. Apparently, the technology was already there in the traction control or somewhere, so there is no extra weight or cost. just a bit of computer work, code change. These things can be so subjective, but for me, I think this will explain perfectly... Before I got my new Rogue, I drove my Carolla, fine little car 2008, to work and then to pick up my wife after work and then usually home. Drive a little on the weekend but didnt just drive for the fun of it. Now I pick up the wife then go home, then look for any reason to go back out. If I cant find a reason, I just go. Lots of short trips. I'm sure this euphoria will where off, its been 26 days. but for now I have to make a conscience effort to tone it down around my friends, lest they call me knob and to grow up. I am middle aged, lol.


----------



## impronto (Aug 25, 2014)

rgp1000 said:


> Thx Q10. Ive never really posted on internet before but read lots in my research. Luv my Rogue so much I figured, might as well. May not help, being so late in model year, but I cant stop gushing. A couple of other functions that I think r new: the active tracing, where the inside wheels brake slightly on some corners and the ride control, where it smooths out the car immediately after a bump...are very nice, work excellant. I read somewhere, nissan.ca i think, that most drivers will never notice the technology working, but I sure do, and love it. Apparently, the technology was already there in the traction control or somewhere, so there is no extra weight or cost. just a bit of computer work, code change. These things can be so subjective, but for me, I think this will explain perfectly... Before I got my new Rogue, I drove my Carolla, fine little car 2008, to work and then to pick up my wife after work and then usually home. Drive a little on the weekend but didnt just drive for the fun of it. Now I pick up the wife then go home, then look for any reason to go back out. If I cant find a reason, I just go. Lots of short trips. I'm sure this euphoria will where off, its been 26 days. but for now I have to make a conscience effort to tone it down around my friends, lest they call me knob and to grow up. I am middle aged, lol.


hey RGP, I'm also in Toronto looking for a Rogue SL. What price did you end up getting out the door with which options? Thanks!


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

OTD prices can be misleading, at least in US. For example, state sales tax in S.C. is maximum of $300 regardless of price of vehicle. Tags are $29-39.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

We paid 38 with tax and everything, including an outstanding $56 bill to the gov. I didn't know I had. Also includes about 400 in options. I paid extra for extended warranty and rust-proofing. It's the sl awd with $2600 premium package.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

*max sales tax*

wow Cid, $300 max. I paid almost $5000 in tax. actually more like 4300.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Decided not to get a 2014 and wait on 2015's. Due in late September. Can get heated, cloth seats on SV, which gives option of NOT getting the sunroof.


----------



## knissan (Sep 22, 2014)

*Impronto Response*



impronto said:


> hey RGP, I'm also in Toronto looking for a Rogue SL. What price did you end up getting out the door with which options? Thanks!


Hey Impronto, I've been look at Rogues as well, and I found this article yesterday that goes into the different model options. It looks like the SL only comes with one package option as of right now... 

2014 Nissan Rogue vs. 2014 Toyota Rav4


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Got a 2014*



TheCid said:


> Decided not to get a 2014 and wait on 2015's. Due in late September. Can get heated, cloth seats on SV, which gives option of NOT getting the sunroof.


Got a 2014 SL with Premium Pkg at end of August, last day in fact. Another dealer called and made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So far, so good. Not happy with the visors so taking it in tomorrow for dealer to look at them and say working as designed so I can tell Nissan what dealer said. Have contacted Nissan CA 3-4 times with questions and not real happy with their service. Very mediocre.


----------



## whizkidtn (Dec 28, 2014)

JB'sRogue said:


> Hello, I purchased a 2014 Rogue in Moonlight White with Almond leather last week. So far I am enjoying it, I traded my 12 Frontier.


Yup, very similar to what I purchased. I'm pretty happy with it except for the (so far) mediocre city mileage. 
I'm getting only ~23 MPG .


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice to see all positive comments. Seems like i am having bad luck. I bought the same Nissan X Trail T32 - 2014 (same as rouge - different name in Asia) 2.0 Liter Patrol Automatic. It was superb for first 3 months and then at around after driving for 5000 km, I get the shock. My whole car start to shudder while I accelerate at RPM 2400-2500 and speed 40-50KM. This is not happening always. I have pointed that when i drive at 80-90 km/hr speed with RPM 1500-2000 and brake down the speed to 20-30 Km for some reasons and than tried to speed up again quickly, car start to shudder when RPM reaches around 2500. Again i need to take my foot off from gas pedal and press again to make the car smooth. This shuddering is like running a car at 5th gear but speed 30 KM and trying to speed up. Is this something with CVT not functioning properly? Or is it anything with CV joint? Dealer changed the engine oil, gear oil and all filters already but problem is still there! Such a beautiful car with this unidentifiable problem makes me frustrated. Any thoughts?


----------

